# Strange worms in substrate...?



## REDSTEVEO (13 May 2015)

Hi all,

One of the dangers of examining your substrate close up with a magnifying glass is that you sometimes see things you wish you hadn't. This happened to me today so I did some searching on the internet and found this video on YouTube.

Trouble is there was no explanation for what it was or what was done about it.

Anyone here got any ideas?



Cheers,

Steve.


----------



## JamieB (13 May 2015)

The one in the video does look like a planarian flatworm to me... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Planarian


----------



## REDSTEVEO (13 May 2015)

JamieB said:


> The one in the video does look like a planarian flatworm to me... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Planarian



Yes I am beginning to think along those lines myself. They still give me the eebie jeebies though!

I suppose doing a bit of siphoning through the gravel is not going to get rid of them

Steve


----------



## BigTom (13 May 2015)

That's a leech not a flatworm. Probably harmless but unsightly and tricky to get rid of. You can try baiting them with some meaty food but I've never managed to eradicate them from the one tank I have them in.


----------



## REDSTEVEO (13 May 2015)

Err I don't like Leeches! I got one stuck on my hand when I was about six years old, my uncle had to burn it off with a lighter, still gives me nightmares!

So leeches live in ponds, so how did it get into my aquarium?

Either way whichever, its coming out. End of!

Steve.


----------



## dw1305 (14 May 2015)

Hi all, 
I agree with Tom, definitely not a Flatworm (_Planaria_), they glide. 

Looks like a Leech, they move by looping, and have a distinct sucker on the rear end. You can see the head end waving about, before the rapid slide forward, and re-attachment of the rear sucker.  

I have them in all the tanks, and I think that they are pretty well universal in fresh water. They aren't the blood sucking type, they are predators of other invertebrates, although they will eat fish eggs etc. 

They are nocturnal so a lot of people will have them in the tank without realising.

<"Baiting works, and I have a few small flat slates"> that I leave in the tank. Every couple of days I pick the slate out, and on the under-side there will be a few Leeches and _Planaria_.  

cheers Darrel


----------



## GHNelson (14 May 2015)

Hi
I think this is a mini version of your well know leeches. .only grows to about a inch but are unsightly. .the only way you can get rid of them is by shutting down the whole aquarium and starting again.



hoggie


----------



## REDSTEVEO (14 May 2015)

Leeches yuugh! I hate them. 

I want a radio active multi directional nuclear powered armour penetrating laser gun to zap them with! 

I am looking on eBay now to see if I can find one




Found it, this should do the trick!

Steve.


----------



## GHNelson (14 May 2015)




----------



## REDSTEVEO (15 May 2015)

I wish!! Would make life so much easier.

Probably finish up doing a series of gravel vacuuming when doing water changes combined with some baiting.

Critturs! I hate em!!

Steve.


----------



## dw1305 (15 May 2015)

Hi all, 
TRICHLORFON will kill leeches, but it is horrible toxic stuff. I have _Lumbriculus_ in the tanks, so it isn't an option for me (although I wouldn't use it anyway).

Panacur kills _Planaria_, but not Leeches or _Lumbriculus_.

cheers Darrel


----------



## kirk (15 May 2015)

Can't you give them the chair?

By that I mean the battery approach?

I did this with hydra but I also found it drove planaria mental, they couldn't help heading for the electrodes/wire which then killed them too...not sure if it will atract leaches.


----------



## Vazkez (16 May 2015)

Hi guys, 

Today I found this while cutting my HC ....

I hope you can see it as I run for the camera but that bugger was swift so I catch his tail only...

Quick research looks like Tubifex to me..
My question is it harmful as I have small stuff like shrimps etc. I do not mind it if it's not gonna eat me


----------



## REDSTEVEO (16 May 2015)

Doesn't look like tubifex to me. I thought tubifex usually stay in the substrate and there are usually clumps of them together semi submerged with their heads sticking out to breathe or catch food.
This looks like some other kind of worm although not sure which, it just shows us what can appear in our tanks and we had no idea they were there..

Steve


----------



## REDSTEVEO (16 May 2015)

Just had a closer look it looks like a small leech


----------



## Vazkez (16 May 2015)

Yeah very true ... To be honest I almost ..... myself. That bugger did catch ne of guard 



REDSTEVEO said:


> Just had a closer look it looks like a small leech



OMG do not tell mi that ... hows the gun performing as I will probably need one of those too


----------



## REDSTEVEO (16 May 2015)

kirk said:


> Can't you give them the chair?
> 
> By that I mean the battery approach?
> 
> I did this with hydra but I also found it drove planaria mental, they couldn't help heading for the electrodes/wire which then killed them too...not sure if it will atract leaches.


Any chance you can elaborate a bit more on this battery technique? Cables electricity and water? What size battery, how does this work?

Steve


----------



## kirk (18 May 2015)

Hi Steve.
I got it from a thread on here. Bugs you may encounter in your aquarium..
At least I think that's what it was called.  I used, a twelve volt battery as I didn't have a nine volt.
Just two wires from each terminal kept separated/kept apart  into the tank for over 30 mins.
Brilliant for wiping out hydra and the planaria I've not seend any since.
I recomend goung through the thread first if you can find it.  It may of been LondonDragon( Paulo.  in the invert section.


----------



## BurningRanger (19 May 2015)

Take off and nuke it from orbit. It's the only way to be sure.


----------

